# Naturestee's Foster Family



## naturestee (Jul 5, 2008)

I brought home my first foster family today. I'm fostering them through the local shelter and they'll go back when the babies are 8 weeks. They were just born this Thursday, July 3rd.

First pics of the babies:





















I'll leave mom alone for now. Her listed name is "Jimmy," so maybe I'll call her Jayme.

Their history: An older lady brought in 5 mixed breed rabbits that had all been living together. She had been breeding them and selling the babies as pets, but she felt she was getting too old to take care of them and these five were "too old to sell." There were two girls, one of which they were able to spay before she gave birth. And the other is my foster mama.

Mama is a small black dwarf mix, and the other girl looks similar but dark grey/blue. The boys are agouti lop/dwarf/whatever mixes.

The babies are active and mostly seem well fed although the marten-colored one doesn't have as full of a belly. The mama bun pulled tons of fur and is protective but not aggressive, she seems like a really good mom so far.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2008)

I took some quick pics of the mama this morning. She's still very scared of me, but I don't know if she's used to being handled at all. I think I'm going to call her Jazzy, and then when I name the babies they can all have jazz/blues names.

Are you going to eat me?





Notice the gigantic pile of fur!





I covered the back half of the cage in a dark blanket and gave mama a box to hide in. I hope she settles down soon. I feel bad about scaring her just by walking into the room to check on her.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh I love the jazz/blues name thing! She's really cute and of course I am in love with those babies!

B. B. has to be one of the names!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2008)

Yup, B.B. was the first one I thought of. And Billie (Holiday). Gotta name one Coltrane too, I always wanted to after the Simpsons episode where Lisa adopts a cat named Coltrane.

My brother plays jazz guitar, he'll be excited LOL!


----------



## Djakarta (Jul 6, 2008)

Jazzy is a beautiful name for a beautiful girl. 

That is one amazing nest she made- whata good mama bunny!


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 6, 2008)

AWWW! CUTE babies!!! The mum is so cute too! Everything else I was going to say went out of my head after I looked at the pics again 

Need more pics!! :nod


----------



## FallingStar (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh my! Those babies are adorable! :inlove:And so is the mum. 

Needs more pics! :camera


----------



## missyscove (Jul 6, 2008)

I definitely demand daily pictures.

:biggrin2:

I really like your cardboard wall.


----------



## Haley (Jul 6, 2008)

Shes so pretty! What a good mama- pulling all that fur for her babies.

When I had a foster mama who had justhad babies.she was terrified of me as well. She never warmed to me, but she was only at my place for about aweek. Once her babies were separated from her at the shelter she calmed down a lot.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2008)

Haley, for some reason I didn't remember you fostering a mama bun. Pictures?

Jazzy is definitely liking her cage. I went down there to find newspaper shredded, the wicker ball destroyed, half the hay gone, and she had pushed the cardboard box around and was lying with it between her and the babies, LOL! I tried bribing her with a Craisin but she just gave me the "Are you stupid?" look. I put it in her food bowl and she finally ate it after I left the room to refill her water bottle. She also added to her nest with hay and shredded newspaper. Must. Be. Bigger!

She was a little upset when I took the box of babies out, but I put them right outside the open cage door for her to see. After watching for a little bit she went to eat her pellets, which I had just refilled. The babies aren't skinny, but most don't have very round bellies. They probably get fed at night though and they all seem active and happy. I did give an extra feeding to the marten baby though. He's the smallest and the most slender. Jazzy HATES being held on her back, but she was ok with being held upright while I held the baby under her. He was making the cutest little lip smacking noises!

Pictures! It's hard to get clear pics. The dutch and the marten in particular were moving a lot.

Although this little black baby just wanted to snuggle and fall asleep.:bunnyheart





The other two black babies:










The big blue behemoth! Largest baby, largest belly.





Dutch! He has black freckles on his shoulders like Loki does.





It's hard to tell in this picture, but this is the marten. He got extra mommy time right after this photo. He's small but feisty.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

Oh that big baby should be B.B.!!! 

I used to know an old drummer who played with B.B. years ago. He said he was so cool!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 6, 2008)

LOL, I was thinking of naming the little marten B.B. We'll see. I'm going to wait till they open their eyes to name them though. Stuff happens, and they'll at least be a little farther along by then.

Do you think anyone would get it if I named a baby Bird? It's not the best bun name but it would be cute.


----------



## Bo B Bunny (Jul 6, 2008)

Yeah, the little marten could be cute as B.B. also!

If they don't get it - it would be something to talk about then LOL!


----------



## Maureen Las (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG Angela what a handful!!!!
They are really cute and I LOVE the names. 

Maureen


----------



## Djakarta (Jul 7, 2008)

I think the big blue baby should be Satchmo.

He looks twice as big as the Marten and the Dutch babies!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 7, 2008)

*gasp* Satchmo is awesome! I had thought of Louie, but I didn't want too many "ie" sounding names since I already planned on B.B. and Billie.

Darn it, I wasn't going to name them yet! Oh well, the blue is definitely Satchmo!


----------



## AngelnSnuffy (Jul 7, 2008)

OMG, the babes are just adorable! So is Mom, aw! You are awesome, Naturestee, for doing this!:hug:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 7, 2008)

Another day, another addition to the nest. I fed Jazzy earlier this morning, and I just checked her again and she had put the half-full food bowl in with the babies! Silly Jazzy, babies don't eat pellets yet!


----------



## Michaela (Jul 7, 2008)

You are doing such a great job taking on the little family, Angela. :hug: How will you part with them!? 

But they are so cute, they will grow so fast.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 8, 2008)

Tonight's update:

The colors, they are a chaaaaangin!:singing:

Sorry, no pics, but the babies are starting to get a little fur. At least one of the "black" babies looks like he's an agouti now. Makes sense, the potential daddies were agouti. And the blue looks darker. Hmm. No more color predictions from me for a while!

I made progress with Jazzy today. She actually took a piece of carrot from my hand!:bunnydance: 

Also, I bought her some better pellets today (Heinhold Show formula). I mixed some with the old stuff from the shelter this morning, and this evening found all the Heinhold gone and the last bit of old stuff dumped on the floor. Can't blame her, most of what's donated for plain alfalfa pellets are really cruddy pet store brands. Including Small World, I know I've seen bags of that. Ewwwwwhttp://www.


----------



## BlueGiants (Jul 9, 2008)

The Heinold is a good food. I've never had a rabbit refuse it. (Wish I could still get it around here!)

Need new photo's of the babies please!!!!


----------



## TinysMom (Jul 12, 2008)

It is so funny what mamas will put in the nestboxes with their babies...

Dawn Guth of Bastet's Bunnies once shared this on the lionhead list...

*Yes, some mothers does are VERY sharing. Many of mine give their babies their toys ... maybe it's just them thinking they're 'adding' to the nest? I've tried taking the toys out... but they always end up back in the box. My tiny 2 pound Cumulus once even managed to get her LITTERBOX up on top of the nestbox too. Still not sure how she managed to lift it up there ... litter and all, but she did. Watch them if you give them rings or toilet paper tubes, anything that they may get stuck in or anything they could get sick from injesting.One was stuck in a shower curtain ring once and then once one got stuck in a toilet paper tube. See attached. This is one of Anna x Skywalkers DM REW Jr. Does this spring. She was perfectly content running around playing with her girdle on ... but I insisted on removing it just the same. ~ Dawn*


along with this picture..








*Please do not post photo on the internet, etc. (or share wtih friends who might do that) without getting permission from Dawn....as it is HER photo and she is not a member of this forum. I believe I got permission from her once before to share it here - but it really shouldn't go anywhere else without her permission!


*


----------



## naturestee (Jul 13, 2008)

Note to self: no cardboard tubes till the babies are much larger!

I finally took some new pics when Myheart came over yesterday. It's hard to take pics of these wriggle worms! They all have lots of fur now and are growing really fast. They're all pretty fat except the little one that I thought was a marten (he's an agouti, forgot they had those light bellies!). He's growing but he doesn't seem to be getting a fair share like the others so I'm still giving him extra mommy time.

The littlest bun. He's about as big now as the biggest was a week ago.





A larger black baby. His ears are so furry! I love them.





Some shots of all the babies





If you look at the dutch, you'll see he's looking like a steel.





The monster sized steel/agouti in the middle was the monster huge blue one last week. The tiny agouti is right above him.





Widdle dutchie butt!





Jazzy: Run away! Run away!





I need to get some nicer pics of her. I just didn't want to harass her while she was settling in. She's still very shy but loves playing outside of her cage and has been doing lots of bunny 500s.


----------



## Djakarta (Jul 14, 2008)

OMG ! I can't believe how much they have changed (and grown)!!

It's so much fun when the fur starts to grow in and you can see the markings.

That little dutch baby is just too adorable, I love the strange sleeping position- baby Superman?


----------



## Haley (Jul 14, 2008)

They are so adorable, Angela! 

We'll have to keep an eye on that little dutch to see if its a girl 

Oh and I had tons of babies and a mom last summer for a week. They werent that young though..they were like 6 weeks when they came to me. 

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=27376&forum_id=7&page=1


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 14, 2008)

*naturestee wrote: *


> If you look at the dutch, you'll see he's looking like a steel.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:thud::inlove:I WANT THE DUTCH!!!!!:inlove::thud:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 14, 2008)

Hey, I could always drive him down to you once he's weaned!

... or take the ferry over to Haley!

I got a few more pics today, I'll try to put them up when I'm home later tonight. A couple of them are starting to open their eyes (they're on day 11 so right on schedule) and Satchmo, the big brown one, looks like a massive whale! OMG he's so fat now!

James noticed that the smallest black baby has really short, plush fur. Maybe a rex? That would be awesome. Black rexes are gorgeous! Some of the rabbits that came in with Jazzy were listed as rex mixes so maybe that's actually right. So the parents would be rex-lop-dutch mixes, maybe with polish/dwarf or other breeds still?


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 14, 2008)

The dutch one reminds me of WASH! Someone get Katie to this thread ASAP.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 16, 2008)

Ok, I finally got the pictures loaded up but I only have time to post a few right now. I think they all have opened their eyes at least a little except maybe the dutch. They're also all nibbling on alfalfa leaves.

Rexy baby:






How they were sleeping this morning, note Satchmo aka Fatty McFatfat in the middle:





And some long-awaited pics of Jazzy





Binky+Head shake+no fur= funny looking rabbit





Favorite spot





Jazzy thinks I can't see her here, LOL!


----------



## Haley (Jul 16, 2008)

OMG they are so cute! Its easy to see why people breed rabbits. Those babies are just so adorable at that age (they look like a little cottontail baby I tried to rehab last week). 

Im in love with the dutch baby. He/she is just precious. And mama is so cool too- she does look pretty funny with her hair missing. But she seems to be settling in a lot better and looks so happy in those pics!.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 16, 2008)

Name notes for me to figure out later... although I can't tell the two normal furred black babies apart yet.

Set names:

Satchmo- ginormous steel (?) brown

B.B.- little agouti

Possible names:

Coltrane, Zappa,Billie (as in Holiday), Ella, Tito, Miles, Duke, Basie

It's hard to name babies when you don't know their gender! Totally have to name one Zappa though, it's too awesome to pass up.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 17, 2008)

Yay, the power is back on! I couldn't post these last night because, well, electricity is useful.

These are from this weekend. As of last night, all babies have opened their eyes. Woot!

B.B.





Satchmo






Fluffy black baby





Are you Zappa? Maybe.


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 17, 2008)

OH MY GOSH!!!:shock:

I want the maybe-Zappa, and Satchmo!!! They're adorable! How can you stand living with such cuteness? I'd never get anything done with those little babies around!! :biggrin2:


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2008)

Time for more pics! First off, for reference here is Zappa's thread, as he/she isn't doing that well:
http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=37755&forum_id=16

He is active though, including this morning before I found his icky butt problem.



















Nap time!





Everyone's favorite fatty, Satchmo! His favorite pastime is chasing Jazzy around the cage, looking for an extra meal.





He has funny-shaped ears. They're pretty wide too. Maybe they'll lop?


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2008)

The rex bun:





So very disapproving!





With one of the fuzzy blacks:





Fuzzy black #1











Why is Satchmo always on top of the smaller babies? B.B. looks uncomfortable on the bottom.





The tiny adventurer B.B.!















And last but not least, black baby #2.


----------



## angieang21 (Jul 20, 2008)

Aww! They are soooo cute! They sure do get big fast, huh? Dontcha wish you could keep them that little forever! Too adorable! I love the look of disapproval - lol!


----------



## Haley (Jul 20, 2008)

Well, I notice the only one you got the video of was the dutch- was that intended to torture me?! lol He/she is so beautiful. The others are beautiful as well but that one steals my heart. I hope he/she is well soon!


----------



## kellyjade (Jul 20, 2008)

Awww, babies..:inlove: they're so adorable, I love that video! So neat you got a rex baby and a dutch in the same litter!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 20, 2008)

Actually, I do have another video from last week but it didn't show up very well. Satchmo was dead asleep on his back with the others piled on his belly, and he was dreaming. Twitching his paws and suckling in his sleep.:bunnyheart

Oh, and did I mention that Zappa is also unusually fuzzy? Maybe he'll be woolly- a woolly dutch!:shock:
*
Haley wrote: *


> Well, I notice the only one you got the video of was the dutch- was that intended to torture me?! lol He/she is so beautiful. The others are beautiful as well but that one steals my heart. I hope he/she is well soon!


----------



## missyscove (Jul 21, 2008)

You've got such an assortment in that little family, it's so cool.


----------



## JadeIcing (Jul 21, 2008)

They are so cute. I am in love with Zappa.


----------



## naturestee (Jul 30, 2008)

Sorry for the lack of pictures, I've been short on time. I have a lot more to post but I'll just upload these few for now. This is Zappa with my hubby James. They were taken about a week ago, either Sunday or Monday I forget.

He really likes to sit up here.












Yes, climb into my mouth little bunny...





Sleepy baby


----------



## Haley (Jul 30, 2008)

Soo cute! How old are they now, Angela?


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 30, 2008)

:thud::thud::thud::thud:

Must.....have......Baby......Zappa....... :shock: He's SO cute!!


----------



## naturestee (Jul 30, 2008)

They'll be 4 weeks this Thursday.

It'll be really interesting to see who ends up with loppy ears. Zappa looks like he might lop and so do several others. Anybody for a loppy dutch?:biggrin2:


----------



## mouse_chalk (Jul 30, 2008)

A loppy Dutch? Oh, what are you doing to me?! Torturing me with cuteness, that's what!!


----------



## tonyshuman (Jul 30, 2008)

*mouse_chalk wrote: *


> A loppy Dutch? Oh, what are you doing to me?! Torturing me with cuteness, that's what!!



I'm first in line and close enough! Although I'd have a hard time convincing the bf it was a french lop girl-bunny to bond to his attitude-full nethie!

onder:


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 1, 2008)

I want a loppy dutch called Zappa!:biggrin2:


----------



## myheart (Aug 5, 2008)

*JadeIcing wrote: *


> I want a loppy dutch called Zappa!:biggrin2:



Naturestee, I think you might have to have a little lottery drawing to see what locationthe little guy is going to get shipped to. He is sweet looking with the longer hair. It will be interesting to see what they all will look like.

Totally enjoyed the new pictures. James looks very much at ease with baby Zappa cruising around on him. I hope they all get that type of special treatment with the new baby brothers and sisters in the house. Any pics of those babies yet?

I do hope I get time to see babies later this week....

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Aug 6, 2008)

Yes, I'm awful about updating this thread. I'll post pictures at home after I get a few job applications in (grr). Anyway, here's the big news for those that missed it:

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=38181&forum_id=8

Jazzy had four more babies on Sunday.ullhair::thud:

They're doing well and are getting much more milk than the first batch. Probably because it's easier to find a nipple and it's easier to make milk for 4 than 6. Batch #1 was moved to another cage right next to Jazzy's. They're doing just fine although they get really excited when Jazzy comes out to play. She stopped nursing them a week ago already so no worries on weaning.

Yes, this means Jazzy is half naked again. She really does make the largest nests ever!

Jazzy has been much more friendly. She's still afraid of hands but will sometimes let me rub her nose a little while she's eating her carrot, and when she was nesting- probably because she was upset and needed comfort. She was pretty frantic. But now that she's totally not pregnant, she really likes me. Actually, she luuuurves me! On Sunday after giving birth she seemed to me making advances towards my feet (no more babiesfor Jazzy! I mean it!) and now when I'm sitting or lying down she runs circles around me and honks! She's even started jumping onto my lap but I'm not allowed to touch her of course.

BTW, the first batch will be 5 weeks old tomorrow. Zappa is doing very well and is getting nice and furry again in his... nether regions. I don't think he'll be long furred though, just a more fuzzy fur texture.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2008)

Woot! I have my backlog of photos uploaded! These first are from over a week ago.

Zappa





Unnamed Rex





Satchmo





One of the unnamed furry blacks





Mama! I'm coming for you!





Satch butt!










Just look at that wavy/curly rex fur! Look at it!





*sniff*





My ear tips. They curl.





B.B.!





My ears are horizontal... sometimes.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2008)

These are from Friday. On Saturday Jazzy started nesting and I put the babies in another cage. James wanted to be sure that we had good pics of Satchmo's curly ear tips. They're more or less curly depending on the day. I have no idea what's up with them.











Jazzy with fur! It will be a while before we see that again. *sigh*


----------



## naturestee (Aug 8, 2008)

And finally, pics of the babies checking out their new cage on Sunday. Thanks for the awesome crate, TreasuredFriend!

At first I was hoping I wouldn't have to babyproof it. They can't get through the bars on Jazzy's dog crate which is the same size.
















No Satch!!!





Immediately after taking this picture, Satchmo popped out of the cage. He's always the first to do everything. B.B. immediately followed, but the rest weren't sure if they wanted to. I, of course, immediately got to babyproofing the cage!

Tomorrow I'm going to try to get some good pics for the shelter to put up on Petfinder. We'll see if the little heathens agree with my plan.


----------



## Djakarta (Aug 8, 2008)

They're all adorable !!

That Satchmo looks like a real character! The curly ears give him an extra jaunty look. 

Some of Cookie's babies had curly tips to their ears. It made them look like they were deflating. They did straighten out eventually.

Ditto

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h285/Djakarta/Cookie%20and%20Co/1020Dittocopy.jpg

Snickerdoodle

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h285/Djakarta/Cookie%20and%20Co/1020Snickerdoodleprofilecopy.jpg

Lorna Doone

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h285/Djakarta/Cookie%20and%20Co/1028LornaDoonecopy.jpg

Boston

http://i67.photobucket.com/albums/h285/Djakarta/Cookie%20and%20Co/1020Bostoncopy.jpg


----------



## JadeIcing (Aug 8, 2008)

Im not sure who I want to keep more.


----------



## myheart (Aug 8, 2008)

The pics are just awesome!! The babies grow so fast, that next week you will look at these pictures and say, "Where did these babies go?!!"

Yes, they are all that cute in person!!! :biggrin2:It had to be about a full hour of nonstop binkies, periscopes, and just plain cuteness! I would find it hard to believe that anyone would want just one of these babies. I think they would look so much better as pairs with all of their exploring and antics. The rex baby is very different looking-- feminine looking, but the curly rex coat almost looks boyish. More hare-looking in body type versus pudgy baby like the rest. That one will be interesting to see as s/he matures. 

You have done a great job raising babies Naturestee!! I don't think Jazzy would have blossomed as well as she has in any one else's hands. She is really starting to show her personality and it looks great on her. A bit more time and patients and Jazzy will make a great companion with Fey. Don't worry about Oberon, he said you should pack his bags and let him vacation with me for a while. 

myheart


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2008)

Time for a ton more photos! These were all taken Friday.

First, the new babies. They are a week old today. I've decided to name them after latin dances: Salsa, Tango, Rumba, and Mambo. But I don't know who is who yet.


























This one looks like he'll be agouti.





And some pictures of Jazzy. She likes to lay down to rest near me and has started flopping now too. She also gave my legs a few licks today!:biggrin2:





I was taking pics of each individual older baby while Jazzy was out, and she was curious about them. She jumped on the couch to join them a couple times, groomed them and asked for grooming, then ran away when they tried to get milk.

Hello, my baby!





*lick lick*





I love this picture.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 10, 2008)

The rest of these are pictures that I emailed to the shelter so they can put the babies on Petfinder. And no, I can't figure out their genders yet. Grr.

Except this picture, because they only need so many Zappa pics right?





Ok, these are their Glamour Shots!

Basie










B.B.










Billie










Corea















Satchmo










Last but not least, Zappa


----------



## Maureen Las (Aug 10, 2008)

OMG this is cuteness overloaded so much that i can't handle it.. :shock:

James and Angela are the
Angelina Jolie /Brad Pitt of the rabbit world 
all shapes sizes and colors of cuteness....

I wishI was on the other side side of the state so I could see them!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!1


----------



## TreasuredFriend (Aug 11, 2008)

*Ditto on angieluv's post. * 
Gorgeous, smoochy pics, foster mommee & daddy! -- You didn't pay a professional photographer for those candids?!! Too cute for words.

~~~~~~~~

angieluv wrote: *


> OMG this is cuteness overloaded so much that i can't handle it.. :shock:
> 
> James and Angela are the
> Angelina Jolie /Brad Pitt of the rabbit world
> ...


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2008)

LOL at the Brangelina comment. Maureen I keep telling you that you should move over here! 

NEWSFLASH: Litter #2 are opening their eyes already!!! They're only nine days old!

One of the blacks might be a rex but it's too soon to tell. At this stage he just might not be growing fur as quickly.

And if you gentlypush Zappa's ears all they way down they stay there for a while.


----------



## myheart (Aug 12, 2008)

I love all of the new pics!!! How long did you have to let them play before you were able to get those shots? They look so calm, but I know better because I saw them in action....I would be so surprised if the shelter did not get calls within a week of posting them on Petfinder. They are too cute for words... 

myheart


----------



## Haley (Aug 12, 2008)

So cute! Zappas ears are so adorable!

Congrats on all the healthy babies, Angela. Youre doing a phenominal job!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 12, 2008)

Myheart, actually I just plucked them up out of the cage and plunked them down on the couch, then started taking pictures before they could get their bearings.:biggrin2:

I really hope the adoptions pick up. I heard there were a couple more rabbits brought to the shelter and all the regular cages are full. More and they have to start stacking cruddy pet store cages in the aisle again.:?


----------



## tonyshuman (Aug 12, 2008)

*Glamour shots indeed!!

naturestee wrote:*


> :nope:Not fair.
> 
> Please, Mr. Landlord, can't I have just one more? (the lease says 2 btw and we have 3, wanting to get a 4th big girl to be Benji's soulmate) He's so cute! and I promise I'd clean the apartment well!:innocent


----------



## mouse_chalk (Aug 13, 2008)

Omg! I sooooooo want Zappa..... it kills me that I'm too far away to have him! I just love his curly ears!! 
:inlove::inlove::inlove::inlove:


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 14, 2008)

I have to agree with mouse_chalk! Those ears are killing me . LOVE IT!


----------



## naturestee (Aug 14, 2008)

Looks like the new babies are going to be a handful. Not only are their eyes open early (for the larger two anyway), but the larger ones are also coming out of the nest box already! Then they can't get back in. At least they seem big and furry enough that I shouldn't have to worry about them getting too cold. Boogers.

And the two smaller ones are both looking like rexes to me. I wonder if they'll be curly like Corea?


----------



## Raspberry82 (Aug 14, 2008)

Hehe. Aww.. uh oh . Boogers, indeed.


----------



## naturestee (Aug 26, 2008)

I have lots of pictures, I just haven't downloaded and resized them yet.

Zappa and his siblings are gone. I brought them back to the shelter on Saturday so I wouldn't have to worry about them reinfecting the younger babies through the cage bars. For those that missed it, Jazzy, all her babies, and a bunch of adult rabbits at the shelter that she had come in with are all carrying/infected with syphilis. That's why Zappa got sick, we just weren't 100% sure of the cause till babies in the second litter started getting the same symptoms. The older babies will allbe treated now.

I miss them. I'm really upset that I can't choose who adopts them like I would if I had been fostering them for Soulmate Rabbit Rescue. I visited them today and they're still fairly nervous being in such a scary place. But they are eating, pooping, and playing. In the good news, Billie and Basie are lopping! One is 100% lopped, the other is mostly there. That's just been in the last few days.

I took my last pictures of them on Saturday as I put them in crates to take back. I'll try to get those pictures up soon.


----------



## myheart (Aug 27, 2008)

I saw the pictures of the babies on Petfinder. Kind of makes me sad to see them posted because I know they were in such good care with you. Prayers that they will will find good, caring people who will cherish them. ray:

Please keep us posted...

myheart


----------



## Haley (Aug 28, 2008)

Aww thats so sad that they are gone But at least they got to have such good care with you and hopefully now they will all find wonderful homes.

Did Zappa end up being a boy for sure?


----------



## Mr. Stee (Sep 3, 2008)

Well. I can't complain about the crowded, bunny ladened, allergy filled house anymore for a while. I was the instigator for the temporary fostering of a pair of orphaned babies for a couple that live in our city. They are going to be a handfull alright. They were pretty under weight and in need of alot of attention. The couple didn't know what to do so they called the humane society for help who in turn called us. They will go back to the couple when they are healthy and eating solids. To read about the start of it and to see first pictures go here

http://www.rabbitsonline.net/view_topic.php?id=39089&forum_id=8


----------

